# How to heat up pizza, again.



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Also an air fryer to heat and crisp quickly or an oven to do it slowly. We use the air fryer for 80% of our cooking now. Cut down drastically of our use of cooking oil with it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think this way is better cause an air fryer heats from the top down.
It would get the job done, but not crisp up the bottom of the dough as well
as the method that I described.
We cook a lot in the air fryer as well, less oil and it cooks so fast.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> I think this way is better cause an air fryer heats from the top down.


It sure beats a microwave where it comes out like rubber.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> We cook a lot in the air fryer as well, less oil and it cooks so fast.


Did some hotdogs in there(air fryer) the other day. Browned and plump. Ill try the pizza in the cast iron too. Cast iron cooking is underrated.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

just remember to use a defuser or double up on the grate - so that the crust doesn’t burn. 
watch it carefully.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

warn it in the micro, then crisp in any pan.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I have had success with a toaster oven, but the pan n the stovetop is still better.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Missouri Bound said:


> I have had success with a toaster oven, but the pan n the stovetop is still better.


Yes they work good too. The air fryer is just a turbocharged toaster oven with a high speed fan. I put a slice of cheese on a burger and the fan blew it right off the top in the air fryer.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We don't have left over pizza. All gone.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We warm up pizza in the oven. No preheating, pop it in and turn it on 375, then eat it 10 minutes later. I have a friend who makes pizza on his barbecue grill.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I like it cold for breakfast.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Why don't you just microwave it? Why the hustle?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

a_white96 said:


> Why don't you just microwave it? Why the hustle?


Because it becomes rubber.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why do you guys doubt me!?!  Try the method I told you about, and you don’t even have to thank me for biting into the best slice of leftover pizza that you’ve ever had!


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

turbo4 said:


> Because it becomes rubber.


I mean, if you have a 'solo' microwave, turn on mid-power, and cover your pizza, wouldn't it be OK?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, no, no, on microwave pizza.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I am sorry but I may have to block you. Every time I look at your threads with a wonder dish, I get hungry and go get something to eat.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Why do you guys doubt me!?!  Try the method I told you about, and you don’t even have to thank me for biting into the best slice of leftover pizza that you’ve ever had!


no one but 96 is doubting you, i know your method will work, its basicly the same as mine. i just speed it up and i don't have a cast iron pan. and like rusty said, cold in the morning is real good also good.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Cold pizza is better than microwaved pizza.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

When we do have left over pizza I reheat in the microwave but usually just have it cold. As for cast iron skillets, at 3 or 4 am I'm not up to slinging cast iron cookware. My goal for homemade pizza is a crispy well browned crust. Actually get the sometimes.
BTW a while back I read a review of Lodge steel skillets. Heat faster and properly cared for they are non-stick. As my ceramic coated skillets lose the coating I'll be replacing them with Lodge steel skillets even the I have multiple cast iron skillets. A steel skillet is all my mother every used, nothing stuck to it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> no one but 96 is doubting you, i know your method will work, its basicly the same as mine. i just speed it up and i don't have a cast iron pan. and like rusty said, cold in the morning is real good also good.


You don’t need a cast iron pan, that is just my pan of choice. Any frying pan will do.
I have nothing against cold pizza…and have had my share of cold pizza in the morning.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Speak about slinging cast iron frying pans! You should have seen me and the head knot
trying to flip over the 12” cast iron upside down pineapple cake this week! It has always been a two man operation, but now it’s a huge struggle to successfully flip the pan!


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Who heats up pizza? Grab it out of the fridge and eat it. If you're feeling fancy you can dunk it in ranch dressing, but heating up pizza is unnecessary.


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

Better yet, turn it upside down in a reusable foil pan, not the thin stuff, and put it the oven. The heat melts the cheese but doesn’t dry it out, and the top gets crispy. You can also flip it over in a not stick pan on the stove but the dough will stay soft.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Speak about slinging cast iron frying pans! You should have seen me and the head knot
> trying to flip over the 12” cast iron upside down pineapple cake this week! It has always been a two man operation, but now it’s a huge struggle to successfully flip the pan!











Amazon.com: Lodge Carbon Steel Skillet, Pre-Seasoned, 12-inch : Home & Kitchen


Buy Lodge Carbon Steel Skillet, Pre-Seasoned, 12-inch: Skillets - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




They got'em 8 to 15 inches.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The very last thing I need in my kitchen is another frying pan.  
I need a bigger kitchen first.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

When my ceramic coated Wearever wear out those are what I'm going with. Still use the CI as long as I don't have to turn it over. I use an 8 inch square cast iron baking pan for cornbread so I can use two hands to turn the pan and cutting board.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I ordered myself one of these almost 10 years ago… when I did a search for it the other day,
I couldn’t find it? where could it be? I never throw anything away…I give away a lot of
stuff, but I wouldn’t have given this away. I’ll have to do another search.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I put a pizza pan (we use it for many things besides pizza) in the oven and pre-heat to 350. Once the oven is hot the pan is hot. Takes about 6-7 minutes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I put a pizza pan (we use it for many things besides pizza) in the oven and pre-heat to 350. Once the oven is hot the pan is hot. Takes about 6-7 minutes.


And how long does it take to heat up the oven? If you follow my instructions you’ll have reheated pizza oven quality in 5 minutes.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

The only way a microwave is acceptable is if its a convection microwave but use only the convection mode not the microwave mode. Not all that popular as they are around 3 to 4 times the price of a regular microwave but bake and brown as well as a convection oven or even an air fryer at up to 500 degrees.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

a_white96 said:


> I mean, if you have a 'solo' microwave, turn on mid-power, and cover your pizza, wouldn't it be OK?


It will warm it and melt the cheese but it wont bring the crisp crust of fresh right out of the oven back. Worse than than it dries out the crust and makes it chewy and rubbery.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> And how long does it take to heat up the oven? If you follow my instructions you’ll have reheated pizza oven quality in 5 minutes.


5 minutes. Gas oven like yours. And then another 6-7 minutes to heat 2 slices of pizza. Time is of no concern for me. I am retired and the 15 minutes or so to heat up some leftover pizza is of little concern.
Its cheaper to run the stove than the air fryer combination oven. I think its 1500 watts? Not sure. But no concern there either.
Also I have no CI pan at the ready and for sure no lid for one. I rarely use CI.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You can use a regular pan as well.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

What is "left over" pizza?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

rusty baker said:


> What is "left over" pizza?


I purposely buy the biggest pizza at the only real pizza place in our area. There is only two of us. After I eat 2-3 slices and wife eats two, I freeze whats left.
Its my favorite lunch. I also get the garlic butter (grease) in a small contained to dip the crust in. I love it.
Sometimes I put anchovy's on it as well. I always put the anchovy's on my slices right before I eat them. I love anchovy's!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love anchovy and put anchovies on top of the pizza after it comes out of the oven.
Did you ever have toasted Italian garlic bread topped with mozzarella and after it comes out 
of the toaster oven ( or air fryer) top with anchovies?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Pizza really loses its appeal once it smells like rotting fish.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> I know that I put this up once before, but it’s worth repeating for the newbies
> Heat a cast iron frying pan and place the pizza in the pan and cover tightly.
> Be sure to lower the flame and also put it up on a defuser. Watch carefully,
> so that the bottom doesn’t burn…It only takes about five minutes…
> ...


I stayed at a hotel that had a stove top but no oven,

I made pizza this way on it, I bought dough from a bakery, rolled it out, placed in cast iron pan with all toppings,

Cooked it on med/low keeping it covered the whole time,

It turned out very well, was my first time trying it that way,


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I tried makes cathead biscuits in an iron pan with iron lid once. Used my smallest burner on low, barely had a flame. Burned the hail out'em.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, don’t you know about the old firehouse trick?

I double up on my burners all the time, especially things that need
a lot of attention, such as rice pudding, Tomato sauce, chili, etc.. and heating up pizza. 
If you do this with a tightly covered pan you are essentially creating a little oven.
And if you do it with a sauce pot, you don't have to pay constant
attention to the pot, and it doesn’t burn the food.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I often use my 9" round griddle pan as a trivet, defuser, under a pot. Didn't do it that time. All I did was create a hot spot on the skillet. This place needs a head banging doohickey. I always do that when making syrup or jelly.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Look what I found on Amazon. No, I’m not going to buy it. But it’s sorta what I do with my pan on the stove. After seeing this, I think I’ll try baking the pizza in the pan,
instead of just heating it up. I’ll double up the burner. What do you think?

The only thing that I don’t like about it is there is no door on the front? It
would get hotter inside with a door and cook faster?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Are you going to have room for the Head Knot to help in your kitchen?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

He’s in the kitchen as we speak, heating up his pea soup for our lunch.
I could get used to this.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I knew it, he should never have made that soup.

DOOMED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, give a mouse a cookie and she wants a glass of milk!


----------

